# Anyone ever used everblades heated wiper blades????



## RJ snow

Came across these on the net and was wondering if anyone has tried them and what their feedback was......(They are heated wiper blades) Kinda sounds like a good idea but don't wanna spend the cash unless I hear if they work or if its just another waste of time money and effort. So if anyone has actually used this product let me know what your take is on them.

http://www.everblades.com/pages/3/index.htm

Waiting for winter to arrive


----------



## basher

They work well. The on/off switch is one of the highest quality OEM parts I have handled. Its a blade type switch that just the end of lights when on, not one of those cheap opaque light up pieces of junk. Much higher quality then say a meyer night saber switch. I know, who cares about the switch, but it's a example of the quality of the product. The blades themselves are replaceable for around 25 bucks retail, and are easy to change. This is the first winter I've used them, so they haven't been worked hard, but they've worked well when I have (used them.) They are so easy to install and remove I plan on putting my standard wipers back on for the summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only been able to use mine for one storm and they were awesome. We had about 2 hours of very heavy snow and I never had any streaking from snow buildup or had to clear off the bottom of my windshield where it usually builds up. 

Eventually I will be installing them on all my trucks.


----------



## justme-

Here's my question- does it keep freezing rain from collecting on the blade frame? My silicone unheated wipers do a great job of clearing the glass, it's those freezing rain and sleet storms that freeze the frames up solid I want to do away with. Thought about buying som elast season and was working with another manufacturer to create a heated frame only instead of the element, but my frames were not suitable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure, but I would think they would. I did not have to stop once and grab my wipers and snap them to clear the snow\ice chunks off.


----------



## RJ snow

I think I'll get a pair an give 'em a try, couldn't hurt I guess. I'll post a feedback thread afterwards.

 

Waiting for winter to arrive...


----------



## NJ Plowman

I tried a pair, they really "streaked" alot. I wasn't impressed (for $85.00) with their performance. They melted the snow at the bottom of the windshield well, but streaked very badly to the point it was annoying.


----------



## djlouieboom

i have them and love them as long as the windsheild is free from grease oil dirt etc they will not streak and melts anything that decides to form.


----------



## Grn Mtn

I asked this same question a short while ago, here is the link, there were some good response:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=26656&highlight=heated+wiperblades


----------



## Mark Oomkes

djlouieboom said:


> i have them and love them as long as the windsheild is free from grease oil dirt etc they will not streak and melts anything that decides to form.


Yeah, that's real likely to happen. NOT

PS, nice updated signature, Grn Mtn. Too bad it happened, though.


----------



## Heatedblades

I just wanted to add to this forum. I am one of the banner advertisers and I offer a competing product to the Everblades. It's made by Heatflexx and I haven't had any complaints from my plow customers. The biggest problem with the old style wiper blades is the metal frame which is a conductor for the ice to build up on. Our wipers are the frameless style and heat up to 180-190 degrees. I will be offering free shipping to customers on the forum starting this weekend. If you order you will need to use the promo code snow for the free shipping.

Feel free to email with any questions you have. I will also be reading the forum and adding any useful information I can to ongoing discussions. 

The website is heatedblades.com

Thanks,
John Miller


----------



## bad93blaster

I just put these heatflexx blades on 2 of my trucks. Today is my first time using them for plowing. They don't do anything the snow still sticks to the blade. After 3 hours of use the end caps start falling off. Good idea but I wont buy them again


----------

